# Happy Birthday Scotty!!...



## coleysmokinbbq (Dec 12, 2007)

...and Many Happy Returns of the day!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			









.


----------



## allen (Dec 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Scotty, and many more years of smokin meat


----------



## richtee (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Scotty... a big handshake and a hearty Happy Birthday!


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Scotty  ...


----------



## wavector (Dec 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Scotty. Smoke something for me, I have to work today.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 12, 2007)

Happy birthday Scotty, may you have many more!

Enjoy the day!


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Scotty.

Good day to take the Superglide for a spin.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 12, 2007)

Happy B-day!!


----------



## vlap (Dec 12, 2007)

Happy birthday Scotty, may you have many more!


----------



## rockyb (Dec 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Honeybug!!!

I'll make sure you have a good day.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Scotty, Happy Birthday !!!!


----------



## monstah (Dec 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Scotty!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Scotty!! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## smokincowboy (Dec 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## scotty (Dec 12, 2007)

Rocky made a traditional Thanksgiving for me today. We missed the november one.
I had some of the bike bunch over for lunch. We were suposed to ride but one of the fellas has heart trouble and was feeling poorly.

In addition Joe it was only about 76degrees so we thought it would be too cold In the wind.


----------



## scotty (Dec 12, 2007)

Boy----all this attention is surely uplifting.

THANKS TO ALL OF YOU


----------



## rip (Dec 12, 2007)

Happy Brithday Scotty, hope it went your way all day.


----------



## dingle (Dec 12, 2007)

Scotty my boy....Happy Birthday!!


----------



## monty (Dec 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Scotty!

Hope you make the most of your day!

Cheers!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 13, 2007)

Hope you had a great day today,HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pescadero (Dec 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your special day.  Hope ypu treated yourself to something special.

Skip


----------

